# ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟​
ما اصعب أن تبتسم ودموعك على وشك الانهمار

ما اصعب أن تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ

ما اصعب أن تحب شخص لا يعلم بحبك

ما اصعب أن تشتـاق لشخص وهو يخونك في غيابك

ما اصعب أن تحب شخص رغم كل مافعله بك

ما اصعب أن تحـاول نسيان من أحببته منذ الصغر

ما اصعب أن تندم وقد فات الأوان

ما اصعب أن تبني الأمل على شيء مجهول

ما اصعب أن يقســى عليـك القدر

ما اصعب أن تحب شخص ويأتي القدر بكل سهوله ويفرق بينكم

ما اصعب أن ترى كل أحلامك تتحطم أمام عينك

ما اصعب أن تفقد شخص كـان هو كل أحلامك

ما اصعب أن تتمنـى المــوت من شدة ماتحس به من ألم

ما اصعب أن يأتيك خبر مـوت من هو حياتك

ما اصعب أن يجبرك الزمن علـى شيء لم تكن تتصور فعلــه في حياتك
​.
.
.
.
.
هنـــاك أشيــاء كثيــرة في حياتنا يصعب على الإنسان تصــورها ولكنها​
تكون من المواقف التــي نمــر بهـا دون أن نرفضهـا لأن الإنسان يكون

منهار ولا يقدر أن يقول لهــا لا ثــم لا ثــم لا لــــن أخضع لك

ولكـننا نقــول هــذا قدرنــا ولن نستطيع أن نغير شي

نعــم لا أنكر أن القدر له دور كبير في مايحصل لنـا ولكننا نستطيع أن نغير

ما نحن نستطيع القيام به

​
فمــن يحب يجب أن يضحي من اجل حبه يجب أن يفي لمن يحبه يجب​
أن يتحدى جميع النــاس حتى ينهي حبه بنهاية سعيدة لا يستسلم

لمــن حوله ومن ثم يقــول هذا هوا القــدر !!!!

فقد سيندم عليه طوال حياته فلذالك أنني أدعو كل من يحب يجب أن

يحافظ على أسمى معاني الحب يجب

أن يجعل الحب جميل يجب وإلا ستتعذب قلوب كثيرة ...
​*

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*

*موووووضوع رااااااااائع يا جوجو ... ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sosana (24 يوليو 2008)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *
> **فمــن يحب يجب أن يضحي من اجل حبه يجب أن يفي لمن يحبه يجب*​
> *أن يتحدى جميع النــاس حتى ينهي حبه بنهاية سعيدة لا يستسلم*​
> 
> ...


واو تحفة بجد
ميرسي ياجوجو للموضوع الجميل بجد
منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يوليو 2008)

*جوجو كلمات جميلة واحساس اجمل *

*ربنا يبارك تعبك *

*ودي عشان موضوعك وكلماتك الرائعة*

*




*​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى على الموضوع الراااااائع ياجوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## *malk (24 يوليو 2008)

*جميييييييييييييييل اوى*


----------



## ناريمان (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*

*موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ميرسي كتييييييييييييير 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*

فعلا مواقف صعبة بنقبلها في حياتنا ومش بنقدر نقلها لا 
مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل د يا جوجو


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل اوى يا جوجو بجد

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## ramy299 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*

موووووضوع رااااااااائع يا جوجو ... ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع



واوعدك بأن احافظ على كل معانى الحب الرائعة التى اعيشها الان


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*



dona nabil قال:


> *موووووضوع رااااااااائع يا جوجو ... ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


*تكفينى مشاركتك*
*هاد اعلى تقييم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وميرسى خالص*
*منالك كل خير*
​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*الجمال مايذكر فى وجودكم يا ميرو*
*نورتى المووع*
*ربا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو بجد تسلم ايدك


*وانا مبسوط لمشاركتك يا سوسنا وتشريفك الغالى *
*نورتى الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> واو تحفة بجد
> 
> ميرسي ياجوجو للموضوع الجميل بجد
> 
> منتظرين المزيد​


*لالالا*
*مافى مواضيع جميلة  من بعد كتاباتك يا يارا*
*دة انتى هنا منورانا بخدمتك الروعة اللى ديما بتمتعنا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وشرا اكتير لمرورك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *جوجو كلمات جميلة واحساس اجمل *​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك *​
> *ودي عشان موضوعك وكلماتك الرائعة*​
> ...


*الله*
*ميرسى خالص يا مورا*
*بس انا متحقش كل ها الجمال دة منك*
*انا بدى مبسوط اكتير لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*
*وبجد ميرسى على الوردة الرقيقة دى *
**​ 
​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى على الموضوع الراااااائع ياجوجو​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*انا اللى بدى اشكرك الف مرة على مشاركتك اللى ديما بتسعدنى*
*ميرسى خالص ي امنا الغالية على مرورك العطر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييل اوى*


*اشكرك على مرورك الجميل*
*والموضوع جميل بعيونك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ميرسي كتييييييييييييير *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


*شكرا لمررك اختى العزيزة ناريمان *
*نورتى الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*



marmar2004 قال:


> فعلا مواقف صعبة بنقبلها في حياتنا ومش بنقدر نقلها لا
> مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل د يا جوجو


*شكرا يا مرمر على مشاركتك الروعة دى *
*نورتى الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا جوجو بجد​
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا ليك​


*نوتى يا كاندى بوجودك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*



ramy299 قال:


> موووووضوع رااااااااائع يا جوجو ... ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


*شكرا على مرور الجميل يا رامى *
*نورت *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> 
> 
> واوعدك بأن احافظ على كل معانى الحب الرائعة التى اعيشها الان


*يارب تقدر تحافظ على كل المعانى اللى بتحكى فيها *
*ربنا يبارك حضورك*
*شكرا للمرورو *
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## سيزار (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*

ما اصعب أن تتمنـى المــوت من شدة ماتحس به من ألم


جامده قوى العباره دى

شكرا يا جوجو


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> ما اصعب أن تتمنـى المــوت من شدة ماتحس به من ألم
> 
> 
> جامده قوى العباره دى
> ...


*انا اللى بدى اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة *
*ميرسى يا سيزار*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ ؟؟؟

ما اصعب أن تبتسم ودموعك على وشك الانهمار

ما اصعب أن تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ

ما اصعب أن تحب شخص لا يعلم بحبك

ما اصعب أن تشتـاق لشخص وهو يخونك في غيابك

ما اصعب أن تحب شخص رغم كل مافعله بك

ما اصعب أن تحـاول نسيان من أحببته منذ الصغر

ما اصعب أن تندم وقد فات الأوان

ما اصعب أن تبني الأمل على شيء مجهول

ما اصعب أن يقســى عليـك القدر

ما اصعب أن تحب شخص ويأتي القدر بكل سهوله ويفرق بينكم

ما اصعب أن ترى كل أحلامك تتحطم أمام عينك

ما اصعب أن تفقد شخص كـان هو كل أحلامك

ما اصعب أن تتمنـى المــوت من شدة ماتحس به من ألم

ما اصعب أن يأتيك خبر مـوت من هو حياتك

ما اصعب أن يجبرك الزمن علـى شيء لم تكن تتصور فعلــه في حياتك




هنـــاك أشيــاء كثيــرة في حياتنا يصعب على الإنسان تصــورها ولكنها

تكون من المواقف التــي نمــر بهـا دون أن نرفضهـا لأن الإنسان يكون

منهار ولا يقدر أن يقول لهــا لا ثــم لا ثــم لا لــــن أخضع لك

ولكـننا نقــول هــذا قدرنــا ولن نستطيع أن نغير شي

نعــم لا أنكر أن القدر له دور كبير في مايحصل لنـا ولكننا نستطيع أن نغير

ما نحن نستطيع القيام به




فمــن يحب يجب أن يضحي من اجل حبه يجب أن يفي لمن يحبه يجب

أن يتحدى جميع النــاس حتى ينهي حبه بنهاية سعيدة لا يستسلم

لمــن حوله ومن ثم يقــول هذا هوا القــدر !!!!

فقد سيندم عليه طوال حياته فلذالك أنني أدعو كل من يحب يجب أن

يحافظ على أسمى معاني الحب يجب

أن يجعل الحب جميل يجب وإلا 

ستتعذب قلوب كثيرة ...
​*


----------



## Ferrari (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



> فمــن يحب يجب أن يضحي من اجل حبه يجب أن يفي لمن يحبه
> 
> ​



شكراً كتير يا مايكل على الموضوع الجميل والكلام الاجمل

الرب يبارك خدمتك

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*الشكر ليك فيراري علي مرورك المتواصل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

مشكور يا مايكل 

على موضوعك المميز

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا مايكل 

ميرررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 





​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*شكرا استاذ كليم وكوكو علي مروركم الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



> ما اصعب أن يقســى عليـك القدر
> 
> ما اصعب أن تحب شخص ويأتي القدر بكل سهوله ويفرق بينكم
> 
> ...


 
فعلا دي اصعب الاشياء ممكن تقابل الانسان في حياته
ميرسي يا مايكل علي موضوع الرائع والهادف
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



mikel coco قال:


> *​*
> *ما اصعب أن تبتسم ودموعك على وشك الانهمار*
> 
> *ما اصعب أن تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*
> ...






​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*شكرا نووفا وماريان علي مروركم الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

بجد موضوع جميل اووووووووووى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*شكرا ميرنا علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



> ما اصعب أن يأتيك خبر مـوت من هو حياتك
> 
> ما اصعب أن يجبرك الزمن علـى شيء لم تكن تتصور فعلــه في حياتك



*موضوع جميل قوووي يا مايكل
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*شكرا راجعا ليسوع علي مرورك 



وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*



			ما اصعب أن ترى كل أحلامك تتحطم أمام عينك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا كانت صعبه بجد
ميرسى ياغالى*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

موضوع جميل جدااااااا واكثر من راااااااااااائع
ربنا يباركك يا مايكل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*شكرا كيري والملكه علي مروركم الجميل


منورين الموضوع​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*




> ما اصعب أن تحب شخص رغم كل مافعله بك



تسلم ايدك يا غالى على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*شكرا ليك ياجميل علي مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*موضوع جميل يا مايكل*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



> ما اصعب أن تبتسم ودموعك على وشك الانهمار
> 
> ما اصعب أن تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ


 


> ما اصعب أن يقســى عليـك القدر
> 
> ما اصعب أن تحب شخص ويأتي القدر بكل سهوله ويفرق بينكم
> 
> ...


 
*فعلا جميل جدا جدا جدا*
*الكلام ده*

*شكرا يا مايكل للموضوع الرائع ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*موضوع جميل جدا ومؤثر بدرجه شديده
وعباراته تم اختيارها بعنايه تامه​*


----------



## المجدلية (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

جميل جدااااااااااا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا مايكل*
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​





*شكرا ميروو علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



twety قال:


> *فعلا جميل جدا جدا جدا*
> *الكلام ده*
> 
> *شكرا يا مايكل للموضوع الرائع ده*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *




*شكرا توويتي علي مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



coptic_knight قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ومؤثر بدرجه شديده
> وعباراته تم اختيارها بعنايه تامه​*




*شكرا ليك ياجميل علي مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*



naglaa_y قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااا ربنا يبارك حياتك




*شكرا ليكي علي مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

*ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*

 
مــااصعب أن تبتسم ودموعك على وشك الانهمار


مــااصعب أن تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ


مــااصعب أن تحب شخص لا يعلم بحبك


مــااصعب أن تشتـاق لشخص وهوا يخونك في غيابك


مــااصعب أن تحب شخص رغم كل مافعله بك


مــااصعب أن تحـاول نسيان من أحببته منذ الصغر


مــااصعب أن تندم وقد فات الأوان


مــااصعب أن تبني الأمل على شيء مجهول


مــااصعب أن يقســى عليـك القدر


مــااصعب أن تحب شخص ويأتي القدر بكل سهوله ويفرق بينكم


مــااصعب أن ترى كل أحلامك تتحطم أمام عينك


مــااصعب أن تفقد شخص كـان هو كل أحلامك


مــااصعب أن تتمنـى المــوت من شدة ماتحس به من ألم


مــااصعب أن يأتيك خبر مـوت من هو حياتك


مــااصعب أن يجبرك الزمن علـى شيء لم تكن تتصور فعلــه في حياتك

هنـــاك أشيــاء كثيــرة في حياتنا يصعب على الإنسان تصــورها ولكنها تكون من المواقف التــي نمــر بهـا دون أن نرفضهـا لأن الإنسان يكون منهار ولا يقدر أن يقول لهــا 
لا ثــم لا ثــم لا لــــن أخضع لك


ولكـننا نقــول هــذا قدرنــا ولن نستطيع أن نغير شي
نعــم لا أنكر أن القدر له دور كبير في مايحصل لنـا ولكننا نستطيع أن نغير ما نحن نستطيع القيام به


فمــن يحب يجب أن يضحي من اجل حبه يجب أن يفي لمن يحبه يجب أن يتحدى جميع النــاس حتى ينهي حبه بنهاية سعيدة لا يستسلم لمــن حوله ومن ثم يقــول هذا هوا القــدر 


فقد سيندم عليه طوال حياته فلذالك 
أنني أدعو كل من يحب يجب أن يحافظ على أسمى معاني الحب يجب
أن يجعل الحب جميل وإلا ستتعذب قلوب كثيرة



* ما اصعب ان تكون بعيد عن ربنا يسوع المسيح*




حاشا لي أن أفتخر الا بصليب ربي و الهي ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 
منقووووووووووول

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*

موضوع راااااااائع يا ايرينى 

ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*

*موضوع جميل وكلمات حلوة جدا
ربنا معاك*


----------



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا ايرينى
> 
> ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> 
> ...


مرسى يا كوكو
مرورك هو الاجمل
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل وكلمات حلوة جدا
> ربنا معاك*


مرسى لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## ICE IDG (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*

موضوع رائع 
شكرا لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*

مرسى ليك كتير ولمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*

موضوع جميييييل جدا يا رينا
تسلم ايدك يا حبوبتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## eriny roro (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما  اصعب الضحكة والقلب يصرخ بالدموع*

مرسى يا حبيبتى
مرورك هو الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ما اصعب ان تضحك وداخلك جرح يصرخ*

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2010)

*

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## اني بل (19 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جد اااااااااا
ربنا يكلل مجهودك بالنجاح
شكراا" لتعبك


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...


*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى 
مشكور اكتير لمرورك
*​


joyful song قال:


> موضوع جميل جد اااااااااا
> ربنا يكلل مجهودك بالنجاح
> شكراا" لتعبك


*كل الشكر الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

*موضوع في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي ليك جوجو*​


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2010)

*شِكرا اكتير لمرورك يا روكا
نورتيني
ربنا يبارك حياتك

*​


----------



## سمير قزمه (19 مايو 2010)

كلامات معبرة للحقيقه التي نعيشها اليوم والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2010)

عندك حق يا جو
اللي بيحبك بجد
لازم يتحدي العالم كله عشان حبيبه
مش يستسلم قدام اول مشلكه او اي ظرف ما
ويقول دا قدري ومش اقدر اغيره


ميرسي كتير للموضوع الهادف والرائع
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2010)

*شكرا اكتير يا سمير لمرورك الطيب
اتمنالك تواصل دايم



صح كلامك يا فينا
لازم ولو على الاقل نحاول
شكرا الك ولمرورك ولتقييمك ياللى مثل السكر هاد
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

ا اصعب أن تبني الأمل على شيء مجهول

ما اصعب أن يقســى عليـك القدر

ما اصعب أن تحب شخص ويأتي القدر بكل سهوله ويفرق بينكم

ما اصعب أن ترى كل أحلامك تتحطم أمام عينك


موضوع جمييل قوى
ميسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## The one message (21 مايو 2010)

كل ما اقرا "ما اصعب" احس الجملة دخلت عظامي ونخرتها ولما اوصل لنهاية الجملة بشعر بروحي
بدها تقول خلص بيكفي ما تكمل قراية الكلام...لاني شخصيا مريت بكتير جمل منها
وعارف تماما قدي صعبة هاي الامور
وخصوصا  "ما اصعب أن يجبرك الزمن علـى شيء لم تكن تتصور فعلــه في حياتك"
ولكن العيب مش بالزمن انما بنفوس البشر
وانا ما بلوم القدر ولا الزمن انما قلوب الناس اللي ما بترحم لانه قلوبها متل سواد وحلكة الليل
واللي مخليني عايش...هو ايماني بالله...اللي بترك ابتسامتي دايما مرسومة على وجهي رغم الصعاب..وبقول بيبقى في امل....
مشكور عالموضوع​


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ا اصعب أن تبني الأمل على شيء مجهول
> 
> ما اصعب أن يقســى عليـك القدر
> 
> ...


*شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب
نورتيني اختى العزيزة
*​


the one message قال:


> كل ما اقرا "ما اصعب" احس الجملة دخلت عظامي ونخرتها ولما اوصل لنهاية الجملة بشعر بروحي
> بدها تقول خلص بيكفي ما تكمل قراية الكلام...لاني شخصيا مريت بكتير جمل منها
> وعارف تماما قدي صعبة هاي الامور
> وخصوصا  "ما اصعب أن يجبرك الزمن علـى شيء لم تكن تتصور فعلــه في حياتك"
> ...


*يالله
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعد كل ايامك
شكرا لمرورك
اتمنالك تواصل دايم
*​


----------



## tamav maria (22 مايو 2010)

ما اصعب أن تشتـاق لشخص وهو يخونك في غيابك

موضوع رائع


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة
نورتيني
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## just member (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا دونا...


----------

